# Light Recommendations



## mattyc (20 Sep 2018)

Hi all,

Please see my journal thread for background link below, 

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/back-in-the-game.54705/

I am looking for a low profile light to fit my custom 70cm wide bracless tank. I have been looking at the Twinstar 600E but I don't know much about them. 

Can anyone point me in the direction of a review on the light or do you have any recommendations? I an intending to 3D print new mounts for the sides of the light so that it will fit on the new tank. 

Do the twinstar lights need a controller?

Thanks


----------



## Fiske (20 Sep 2018)

Not put my Twinstar 600S in use yet (soooon!), but I'd definitely use a controller. These things are BRIGHT! I plan to use a tc-420, I know others do too.

It's a very low profile and sleek looking light though. Expensive too. George Farmer might have some on the lights here, and on youtube.


----------



## mattyc (20 Sep 2018)

Hi Fiske,
Do you know if there soldering involved in getting the controller working?

Thanks


----------



## SDIESEL77 (20 Sep 2018)

I have the Twinstar 900S and absolutely love it! Great design, great plant/fish color and super good plant growth, then Highly Recommended ! 
I added the below LED controller with an adapter and it's perfect. You can set different time, different power at different times and it s also a dimmer (and quite cheap).
Not sure if you need the same adapter for the 600S (no soldering needed)

the S2pro Smart LED Controller 
In total over 8 different programmable time slots.
You can get it on eBay for quite cheap and you'll also need to buy 1 small adapter to fit the Twinstar PSU (see photo below)


----------



## mattyc (20 Sep 2018)

Hi SDIESEL77 thanks for the information. 

I have a 150w metal halide at the moment. 

Do LED lights give the shimmer affect like with a halide?


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (20 Sep 2018)

mattyc said:


> Hi SDIESEL77 thanks for the information.
> 
> I have a 150w metal halide at the moment.
> 
> Do LED lights give the shimmer affect like with a halide?



Not always, lights with diffusers generally have less shimmer. Lights from a single concentrated source (ie kessil units) usually have much more shimmer than ones that span the whole tank. The twinstar units don't have much shimmer at all. If you really want shimmer then kessil is a good option.


----------



## SDIESEL77 (20 Sep 2018)

I didn't notice any shimmer with the 900S, you can look at my last video on my page (link in my signature)


----------



## micheljq (20 Sep 2018)

Leds fixtures with give a shimmer is there are not too many leds, ramps with lots of leds won't give shimmer, or little shimmer.

Example one Kessil, with one spot LED, or Grobeam 600 with 5 leds, will give shimmer.

Michel


----------



## mattyc (21 Sep 2018)

Hi, will the Twinstar 600E work with a S2-Pro controller?

Thanks


----------



## mattyc (21 Sep 2018)

Also what are the ADA aquasky lights like and are there any alternatives that give good performance for the price like the Chihiros A-Series Plus?

the light is for a 70cm tank, making it fit isn't too much of a problem (I am going to 3D print some mounts) so I was looking at the 60cm versions of the lights.


----------



## mattyc (25 Sep 2018)

I have ordered an S2-pro controller for the lighting

I am looking now at three lights, 

The ADA Aquasky 601 £110
https://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/shop/ada-aquasky-601/
I think this needs a transformer, I assume 110v to 240v. 

The Twinstar 600E £159
https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/twinstar-led-aquarium-light-600e-2117-p.asp

and the TMC GrowBeam 600 ultima £130
https://urmstonaquatics.com/tmc-aqu...MI-5_4wt3V3QIVlcqyCh1FbA2bEAkYASABEgItyvD_BwE

Can anyone give me an idea of how these compare and if they can be used with the controller? 

Thanks


----------



## Siege (25 Sep 2018)

The Hinterfield controller will work with Twinstar. You could go for the 600 EA. The A being adjustable ones. Save you making your own attachment.


----------



## micheljq (25 Sep 2018)

mattyc said:


> and the TMC GrowBeam 600 ultima £130
> https://urmstonaquatics.com/tmc-aqu...MI-5_4wt3V3QIVlcqyCh1FbA2bEAkYASABEgItyvD_BwE
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea of how these compare and if they can be used with the controller?
> ...



TMC have their own controller which is sold separately.  I cannot tell if your controller will work with Grobeams 600.  I use my Grobeams without any controller.  I only use a cheap timer from hardware store.

Michel.


----------



## alto (26 Sep 2018)

Green Aqua run a fair number of ADA Aquasky & Twinstar ... I’d give them a call 

They also have experience with the various ADA Aquasky versions (might be worth asking TGM which Aquasky they have for sale)


----------



## Onoma1 (26 Sep 2018)

TGM have a few ADA lights on sale, including two ex demo ADA Solars.

I saw this on ebay. ADA Solar 1 starting price 50 pounds:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/192669718266


----------

